# One Handed Worst PLL Case



## pjk (Jul 24, 2007)

What is it for you, and why?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 25, 2007)

E PLL, because I always forget it midway through.


----------



## Rama (Jul 25, 2007)

Y, I just realised I could have a ER if I did not get this @#$^^#@ case twice in the competition, now someone else is going to break the ER, I just know it


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 25, 2007)

F is maybe the worst for me, but I don't really hate any of them.

@Rama:
Y is awesome! I just did it in 3.45. And yeah, I'm going to break the ERs.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 25, 2007)

All PLL's that have a 4 "cycle" of corners are bad for me except the one I know. The others are bad because I have to use a long/slow Corner-PLL and afterwards another edge-PLL


----------



## Rama (Jul 25, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> F is maybe the worst for me, but I don't really hate any of them.
> 
> @Rama:
> Y is awesome! I just did it in 3.45. And yeah, I'm going to break the ERs.



wow 3.45 that is just crazy!(positivly offcourse)

Good luck Johannes, just don't make it too impossible for us to break the ER again.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jul 26, 2007)

My worst PLL is V perm.

r' x U R U' x' r U r' x U R' U' r x' U2 R U2 R'

Well..maybe the R perms since they are so long.


----------



## Joël (Aug 9, 2007)

Rama said:


> Y, I just realised I could have a ER if I did not get this @#$^^#@ case twice in the competition, now someone else is going to break the ER, I just know it



I bet you don't use R2 U' R' U R U' z' y' L' U' R U' R' U' L U...


----------



## pjk (Aug 9, 2007)

How fast do you guys do the ccw and cw U-Perms w/ 1 hand?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 9, 2007)

ccw about 3.8
cw about the same ...
I really really don't like R's on OH but that may be because I don't know any good speedcubing friendly algs except like 5 of them.


----------



## Joël (Aug 9, 2007)

pjk said:


> How fast do you guys do the ccw and cw U-Perms w/ 1 hand?



ccw: 3.12
cw: 3.16

That's without picking up the cube, though.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 9, 2007)

cw: 1.93
ccw: 2.20


----------



## Piotr (Aug 10, 2007)

cw
best: 3,56
avg 10/12: 4,13

ccw
best:3,14
avg10/12:4,01

I started with cube on table.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 15, 2007)

R perm, it takes forever.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 16, 2007)

U cw: 2.59
U ccw: 2.96
(timed with a stackmat, cube on the table)

My slowest is the Y perm, in 5 seconds.


----------



## pjk (Aug 17, 2007)

cw U perm: 3.65
ccw U perm: 4.56


----------



## hdskull (Aug 23, 2007)

Johannes91 cw U perm is as fast as my 2H Uperm, haha.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)

CW U perm- Z' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U'


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, everyone improved so much in less than 2 years. I can't believe a 3.5s Y perm was considered fast back then. That's about how fast I can do.

"good R", F, E, and V are the only ones I have to struggle to sub-5.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

wow, thanks for giving algs to people who were timing themselves in 2007...
It is crazy the improvement that has happened. I did a 3.8 U-perm... that would be my slowest PLL today. Today all OH PLL's are sub-3.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

I can sub-2 the U's, and maybe the cw A...my worst is probably....F? I do it in about 4 seconds I reckon.

Both first tries.

Ucw: 1.93

Uccw: 1.96 (I do this one a bit slower usually.)


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

First tries:
F: 2.88
A: 1.81/2.09
U: 1.44/1.55


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Lofty said:


> First tries:
> F: 2.88
> A: 1.81/2.09
> U: 1.44/1.55



Darn you  I hope I will catch up


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate the N-perms OH.
For one thing, I can't SEE one side of the cube because I'm lazy and lifting it about 90 degrees hurts my hand... so I assume it's a J. ;P


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

i hate y perm, it's very locky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 6, 2009)

For OH Y-perm I use R2 U' R2 U' R2 U (y') R U R' B2 R U' R'


----------

